# buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!!



## 2nutz (Sep 13, 2001)

Last night i got to watch a stage 1 vr6 turbo corrado 1/4 mile on the dyno, completely stock engine ran a 13.58 at 109mph. The sound of the wastegate opening and the turbo spooling made me creme my pants, It's amazing I now know what i am saving up for, I'll have to post the video it's nutz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


















































ill i gotta say is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to matrix nice work i am realy impressed


----------



## '89gli (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (2nutz)*

I bet that car is slow.








Post the video, I wanna see.


----------



## 78 2.0 16V rocco (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! ('89gli)*

mabey i should buy a roddo


----------



## 16veebunny (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (78 2.0 16V rocco)*

John, you're a dork








I was there too, and our vid-tape is being used for the DCI vid right now.
But I did hear Josh mentioning something about posting a video.....


----------



## Bundaho (Nov 20, 2000)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (2nutz)*

Until it hits the track ill take that 13.x at xmph with a grain of salt. Doesnt mean i wont be on the first to get their kit. Just saying nothing is equal to the real thing.


----------



## Gerapudo (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (2nutz)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Last night i got to watch a stage 1 vr6 turbo corrado 1/4 mile on the dyno, completely stock engine ran a 13.58 at 109mph. The sound of the [HR][/HR]​I wish i knew how to quarter mile dyno my car


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (Gerapudo)*

you need a dyno that is equipped with BIG rollers.


----------



## -DTM- (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (speed51133)*

They have a mustang 250 dyno.


----------



## 2nutz (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (Boosted 2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i was there about 2 weeks ago when josh was dynoing it







it was bad ass to hear how loud it got







[HR][/HR]​thats exactly what i am saying, it makes me quiver just thinkin about it


----------



## SCHALTHEBELKNAUF (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (2nutz)*

post the video so i can see this.


----------



## '89gli (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (SCHALTHEBELKNAUF)*

Nut, you got the video?


----------



## EuroVR6Mk3 (Dec 29, 2001)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (2nutz)*

how many miles does the engine have?


----------



## '89gli (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (EuroVR6Mk3)*

Just turned 69k yesterday.


----------



## 2nutz (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (2nutz)*

ill get the video saturday and post it


----------



## corradoturbo (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (2nutz)*

I am getting the stage 3 matrix system. just waiting on a part. I hope to be in the low 12's or high 11's. also have 6 speed quaife lightened flywheel and a built engine on my vr6 for the turbo. as for that stage 1 turbo running in the 13's I do believe it.


----------



## Gerapudo (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (corradoturbo)*

with a stage 3 matrix kit you should see low 11's, BlackVR is running high 11's with 15 psi


----------



## Bundaho (Nov 20, 2000)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (Gerapudo)*

No way are you seeing low 11's on the stage 3 kit with only 15psi. My pops drag races every weekend and has had a low 11 (11.20's)car for the past 4 years. The car puts out 450hp and is a complete race car (trailered car). I find it extremely hard to believe that with maybe [email protected] that you could even think of getting into the low 11's. Maybe if the car was gutted with a tube frame and slicks you might begin to think about it.



[Modified by Bundaho, 7:51 PM 3-4-2002]


----------



## Gerapudo (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (Bundaho)*

i am talking 20+ psi on a full built 3.0L VR6


----------



## Bundaho (Nov 20, 2000)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (Gerapudo)*

Still hard to believe that you could do that. But if you can.....yyyeeeaaaahahhhhhhhaaaaa


----------



## '89gli (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (corradoturbo)*



> I am getting the stage 3 matrix system. just waiting on a part.
> 
> 
> > How are you getting the Stg 3 kit when the software for Stg 2 & 3 isn't even done yet and the intercooler location isn't even finalized for the Corrado?
> ...


----------



## corradoturbo (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! ('89gli)*

I am going to give them measurement for the intercooler and they are going to make it for me. Also they said in a few weeks the turbo system should be ready. As for the people who doubt I can hit 11's well see I'll keep you posted.


----------



## '89gli (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (corradoturbo)*



> I am going to give them measurement for the intercooler and they are going to make it for me. Also they said in a few weeks the turbo system should be ready.QUOTE]
> I highly doubt Stg 3 will be done in a few weeks.
> 
> 
> [Modified by '89gli, 10:47 AM 3-9-2002]


----------



## PineappleMonkey (Mar 2, 2000)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! ('89gli)*

Is their kit going to come with a Wastegate vented to atmosphere? I thought they wanted the stock appeal this whole time? Venting it to atmosphere would defeat this purpose. I'd love to see this video also!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gerapudo (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (PineappleMonkey)*

Matrix's street version comes with the wastegate plumbed back into in the exhaust, they have dyno'd it and they found that on their kits there is little loss of power.
But on their race version... thats a different story/monster


----------



## '89gli (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (PineappleMonkey)*

Mines vented to atmosphere. The car sees more track time than the street so I don't mind the extra "noise".
Nut, get that video up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (Gerapudo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i am talking 20+ psi on a full built 3.0L VR6[HR][/HR]​20+ psi and 3.0 Liter= Badi Idea!


----------



## PineappleMonkey (Mar 2, 2000)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (Bundaho)*

quote:[HR][/HR]No way are you seeing low 11's on the stage 3 kit with only 15psi. My pops drag races every weekend and has had a low 11 (11.20's)car for the past 4 years. The car puts out 450hp and is a complete race car (trailered car). I find it extremely hard to believe that with maybe [email protected] that you could even think of getting into the low 11's. Maybe if the car was gutted with a tube frame and slicks you might begin to think about it.
Modified by Bundaho, 7:51 PM 3-4-2002][HR][/HR]​BlackVR, Nightmare and a few others have hit 12 and 11's with 15psi.
Piney


----------



## Bundaho (Nov 20, 2000)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (PineappleMonkey)*

quote:[HR][/HR]BlackVR, Nightmare and a few others have hit 12 and 11's with 15psi.
Piney[HR][/HR]​Yes this is correct. I believe BlackVR's best was 11.8 (according to his sig). High 11's is very different then low 11's.


[Modified by Bundaho, 5:27 PM 3-10-2002]


----------



## LoGIc (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (Bundaho)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I believe BlackVR's best was 11.8 (according to his sig).[HR][/HR]​ http://www.vwsport.com/drag/atco/[email protected]


----------



## 2nutz (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (LoGIc)*

I workin on getting the video up so you can hear this thing. the car I saw the wastegate was vented to the atmosphere using a racegate and it sounded beautiful, you can actually see the engine almost ripping out of the car. It's pretty impressive


----------



## LoGIc (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (2nutz)*

Send it to me, I don't care how big the file is. I gotta see that!!!!


----------



## oneflygti (Jul 3, 2000)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (Bundaho)*

quote:[HR][/HR]High 11's is very different then low 11's.[HR][/HR]​check out his 122 trap speed...thats good enough right there for low 11second pass...even high 10 second if he stripped his car a bit... only reason not getting any lower times because he sticking around a 2.0 sixty foot...you tend not to break as many parts when your not nailin down hardcore 60's. 
Basically what im saying is that his trap speed indicates the approximate power hes makin which would be around 400-440 crank horsepower.


----------



## BLACKVR (Apr 6, 2001)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (oneflygti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]High 11's is very different then low 11's.
check out his 122 trap speed...thats good enough right there for low 11second pass...even high 10 second if he stripped his car a bit... only reason not getting any lower times because he sticking around a 2.0 sixty foot...you tend not to break as many parts when your not nailin down hardcore 60's. 
Basically what im saying is that his trap speed indicates the approximate power hes makin which would be around 400-440 crank horsepower.[HR][/HR]​You hit it right on the nose. I always run 2.0 60ft its cause of the slicks there too small. Im workin on that right now but when I run with the right tire ill also be running like 550 whp so I guess ill never know how far I could go. But all my times are on a stock engine wit a copper spacer and headbolts on 15psi with a stage 1 ATP kit wit t4 60-1 turbo. I never dynoed so i dont know how much power but I built my car to compete in dragracing/street racing not to put on a dyno. Im going to the track tomm for some more fun Ill let you guys know how it goes. But check out that vid above thats actually Nightmare having some fun in my car im the one taping it








Brian


----------



## 98vr6HONDAeater (Nov 2, 2000)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (BLACKVR)*

there stage 3 kit is in its final stages....they have dyno numbers posted on the site.
the stage 3 3.0 kit at 10 pounds hit 292 hp and like 337 ft/lbs
this is whats amazing to me and why I bought the kit......at 11 lbs (thats one more pound) they hit 318...thats 26 hp for one pound of boost. after dropping silly money on their 3.0 built block and the stage 3 kit those dynos made me feel like it was money well spent. I was told that within 3 weeks I should recieve the compete kit 3.0 block and my 3" turbo back exhuast. Matrix is doing outstanding work and it looks like the wait was well worth it.
Eric


----------



## BLACKVR (Apr 6, 2001)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (98vr6HONDAeater)*

Good luck man looks like youll be Joining in on the fun. Let us know how it is when your finished http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98vr6HONDAeater (Nov 2, 2000)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (BLACKVR)*

thanks blackVR you and Nightmare are my inspiration. I wanted to Go BIG so I saif F$&K it and spent the bank LOL
Eric


----------



## Ohio Brian (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (98vr6HONDAeater)*

Ahhhh...so it's your Stage 3 they're working on?















Guess that pushes my *weenie* Stage 1 to the back.


----------



## 98vr6HONDAeater (Nov 2, 2000)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (PSI NRG)*

HAHAH actually its mine and Enrique (1lap car) as far as I know the kit is like 99% done. I mean they have posted some dyno figures and are jsut trying to perfect the fueling.....judging by the dynos it looks good to me but you know matrix....they are damn perfectionists
Eric


[Modified by 98vr6HONDAeater, 4:38 PM 4-7-2002]


----------



## Ohio Brian (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (98vr6HONDAeater)*

hahaha yeah I know. That's why I'm waiting


----------



## BLACKVR (Apr 6, 2001)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (98vr6HONDAeater)*

quote:[HR][/HR]thanks blackVR you and Nightmare are my inspiration. I wanted to Go BIG so I saif F$&K it and spent the bank LOL
Eric[HR][/HR]​Well at least you went to the right place







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## N.E.R.D. (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (BLACKVR)*

Can I see the video please?


----------



## BLACKVR (Apr 6, 2001)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (N.E.R.D.)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Can I see the video please?







[HR][/HR]​you might need to download divx just go to http://www.divx.com 


[Modified by BLACKVR, 5:39 PM 3-13-2002]


----------



## LoGIc (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (BLACKVR)*

Whats the url for the videos?


----------



## TheDeer (Sep 21, 2000)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (LoGIc)*

they are all at http://www.vwsport.com, Tim films everyone, you just have to look at the titles for who they are.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (BLACKVR)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Well at least you went to the right place







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​ Thanks Brian.















Jeremy


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (N.E.R.D.)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Can I see the video please?







[HR][/HR]​ We'll have the video of the OBD1 Stage 1 Corrado on our site soon.


----------



## Starbug (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (98vr6HONDAeater)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Matrix is doing outstanding work and it looks like the wait was well worth it.[HR][/HR]​That's exactly what I want to hear.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bollo (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (Starbug)*

The matrix kit looks real nice, but it's too bad it's taking sooo long to come out... I know I want one... but hmmm it was due out in January... now it's April, and still another 1-2 months???? Now I hear that they are stalling on releasing the kit because a few people brought their cars in there for a stage 3 kit!!!! What happened to all the people in line for a stage 1 or 2 kit??? Not to knock matrix, cuz the customer service has been excellent, the product seems excellent, and lord knows Jeremy has been super helpful, but damn... RELEASE THE KIT!!! Three dimes are more than 1 quarter... know what I'm sayin??? It just isn't right that all of a sudden a couple people walk in there askin for stage 3 kits on their cars, and Matrix drops everything to do these cars, leaving all of us waiting for the stage 1 and 2 to be released.... there is a huge market for a quality turbo kit for the vr6 that is dialed in...and matrix seems to have the recipe but has yet to produce....aghhhh it's frustrating....







Come on Matrix... release the kit...there is sooo much demand!!!!!
P.S. No hard feelings Jeremy, not a slam, just let us know a firm date on the release of these kits!!...


----------



## Ohio Brian (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (bollo)*

There is more to this than people walking in for Stage 3 kits. 

Getting the manifolds from the casters is one thing that I know is taking longer than expected. Ther eis still some R&D going on...but I'm sure Jeremy will chime in here soon enough.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98vr6HONDAeater (Nov 2, 2000)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (PSI NRG)*

ok I am one of those few people that "walked In" for the stage 3 kit....ME and Enrique. and we both "walked in" in early December and paid in FULL! so please dont act like we stole your sunshine or something. 
Eric


[Modified by 98vr6HONDAeater, 6:09 AM 4-8-2002]


----------



## bollo (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (98vr6HONDAeater)*

98vr6:
Chill man, maybe i sounded too harsh...sorry, didn't mean to come off that way, guess i had a few to many







's in me....I'm just dying to see the kit released, and it seems like work on this kit has somewhat been put on the backburner to finish up other things. And I know the custom manifolds and all that take time, I'm just anxious to see the kit out on the market. I don't mean to sound like i'm knocking matrix, cuz they've been great so far. They're customer service definetly puts others to shame. I guess I'm just frustrated







So if you're listening Jeremy, don't take this personally, i know you guys are working on it...


----------



## 98vr6HONDAeater (Nov 2, 2000)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (bollo)*

sorry if I came off nasty also, I just dont want people to think we used our money to nudge ahead because I have been without my car since Dec so I have deff. been waiting a while. no harm no foul man








Eric


----------



## 16veebunny (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (98vr6HONDAeater)*

I'd wait, because the 1 Lap car made over 400whp.
Just wait.
Be patient.
400hp can be yours, too.


----------



## '89gli (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (16veebunny)*

quote:[HR][/HR]400hp can be yours, too.[HR][/HR]​That's what I'm hoping for. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ohio Brian (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! ('89gli)*

It snowballs....


----------



## pyschovr6 (Sep 25, 2001)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (PSI NRG)*

Eric - your car is gonna fly - but without a cage you will be on the pine at the strips.
And i dont think you dropped close to 10k on a motor and turbo to just sit there and look pretty.
Also since you are spending the bank - you should look into stand alone and see if you can crank out 500+ hp.
Just a thought - see you at the tracks this summer - i will have the measly 350hp GTI


----------



## 16veebunny (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! ('89gli)*

quote:[HR][/HR]That's what I'm hoping for. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​And I'll be expecting a ride







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98vr6HONDAeater (Nov 2, 2000)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (16veebunny)*

yeah I am going with a cage Psycho, its just stupid not too. Stand alone is next year along with possible 4Motion








Eric


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (98vr6HONDAeater)*

[Modified by nycvr6, 8:20 AM 4-11-2002]


----------



## QuickBlackGTi (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (nycvr6)*

I'm also waiting for their stage II or stage III kits. But this will give me more time to finish my motor build up for it. I'm in no rush. I rather wait longer for something that is perfect than have it early with so problems. 
98vr6: Do you plan on upgrading your axles too? 
Also what cams are you running? I havent heard anything from Jeremy lately on there testing of which cam is better for the setup.


[Modified by QuickBlackGTi, 7:40 PM 4-10-2002]


----------



## 98vr6HONDAeater (Nov 2, 2000)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (QuickBlackGTi)*

as far as enriques car goes it had misfiring probs before it even came in, they think it might be a bad ground. the car dynoed 350 hp at one bar and 409 at 17 psi. not sure where you got your info but this is from their mouths. the car is not leaning out from what i was told. GIAC says the program is running good on the car.
As far as axles go I upgraded to driveshaftshop stage 3's about 5 months ago, as far as cams go I am running stocks for now, with that much power I want to get used to it first before i go balls out with it








Eric


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (98vr6HONDAeater)*

If I was Enrique's car and he kept racing me in the "One Lap of America", I'd be miss-firing too








I just hope the Matrix kits are ready by early Summer so I'll have time to enjoy the kit if I get one. No sense in bolting on a turbo in the Fall only to have cold tires and the possibility of snow on the ground!


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (98vr6HONDAeater)*

[Modified by nycvr6, 8:20 AM 4-11-2002]


----------



## 98vr6HONDAeater (Nov 2, 2000)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (nycvr6)*

well I popped Jeremy an email so I am sure he will hop on here an lend some insight.
THe axles are great, I havent really gotten a chance to "TRY" them out but so far so good
Eric


----------



## 1lapgti (Jun 3, 1999)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (nycvr6)*

As Eric said, my car already was having problems before I delivered it to them. Josh and Jeremy have been working their butts off trying to help me figure out why the car is misfiring! I believe they have gone above and beyond the call of duty and I have nothing but praise for them. Just check out the pictures on my web site: http://www.racingforthechildren.org of the install.
The car has already been driven from Portland, OR to Orange, CA to St. Paul, MN. So the car is running, it just has a gremlin that causes it to misfire on occasion. When it is running good we have seen up to [email protected] at 17PSI! If that isn't a sign of a strong motor and excellent turbo kit, I don't know what is.
Later,
Enrique (Matrix fan)


----------



## 98vr6HONDAeater (Nov 2, 2000)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (1lapgti)*

ahhh finally I get to hear from my stage 3 brother, glad to hear that Enrique, when I heard they sheared 4th gear off just dynoing your car I was like "wow thats awesome power" then i was like "F$#& I gotta buy a beffier tranny" lol
Eric
Edit: Oh and just to clear things up I am doing the matrix stage 3 kit but my car is not at Matrix. so dont think that is taking up their time







Good ol Dubwerks is putting in my stage 3 kit


[Modified by 98vr6HONDAeater, 10:24 AM 4-11-2002]


----------



## keith_r (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (1lapgti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
When it is running good we have seen up to [email protected] at 17PSI! If that isn't a sign of a strong motor and excellent turbo kit, I don't know what is.
Later,
Enrique (Matrix fan)[HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1lapgti (Jun 3, 1999)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (98vr6HONDAeater)*

Tell me about it, I am going to get the Quaiffe six speed as soon as I can, hopefully before the One Lap. It would suck to break a tranny during the event!
Later,
Enrique
quote:[HR][/HR]ahhh finally I get to hear from my stage 3 brother, glad to hear that Enrique, when I heard they sheared 4th gear off just dynoing your car I was like "wow thats awesome power" then i was like "F$#& I gotta buy a beffier tranny" lol
Eric
Edit: Oh and just to clear things up I am doing the matrix stage 3 kit but my car is not at Matrix. so dont think that is taking up their time







Good ol Dubwerks is putting in my stage 3 kit

[Modified by 98vr6HONDAeater, 10:24 AM 4-11-2002][HR][/HR]​


----------



## 98vr6HONDAeater (Nov 2, 2000)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (1lapgti)*

this is hillarious, i just bought my quaife 6spd today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .....you nuthin but a Biter LOL jk good luck Enrique
Eric


----------



## oneflygti (Jul 3, 2000)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (98vr6HONDAeater)*

*Question*
You mean to say they sheared 4th by rollling on the gas?
or were they performing a "power shift" manuever?
i understand the need for the quaife gearset for high powered vehicles...but always figured that would be for the first 2-3 weak VW gears...not *4th*


----------



## oneflygti (Jul 3, 2000)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (oneflygti)*

also...17psi and 409 whp is EXTREMELY well tuned setup. Is this with stock engine management...just larger injectors/maf housing and chip tuning?
Another question...what turbo (specs) are they using to produce these numbers?
Really really excellent work Matrix http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98vr6HONDAeater (Nov 2, 2000)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (oneflygti)*

HAHA yes it was just a 4th gear pull on the dyno. Over 400ft/lbs can do that








The kit is just MAF GIAC chip and Injectors http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The turbo is a TO4E


----------



## 1lapgti (Jun 3, 1999)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (98vr6HONDAeater)*

Yeah, what he said...
quote:[HR][/HR]HAHA yes it was just a 4th gear pull on the dyno. Over 400ft/lbs can do that








The kit is just MAF GIAC chip and Injectors http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The turbo is a TO4E[HR][/HR]​


----------



## oneflygti (Jul 3, 2000)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (1lapgti)*

If thats the case...i may have to order a syncromesh too!








whats the deal with these crappy VW gears.








98VR6...are you keeping the stock final drive with the syncromesh...if so, enjoy first gear!







... 1rst gear maxes out at 52 MPH at 7000rpm...< thats cool!


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (oneflygti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]whats the deal with these crappy VW gears.







[HR][/HR]​Well, I'm guessing VW engineers didn't anticipate that we'd be trying to reach 400hp with our little cars







Even if they built in a factor-of-safety of 2x the OEM horsepower, that still isn't 400hp!


----------



## 98vr6HONDAeater (Nov 2, 2000)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (Blitzkrieg)*



> 98VR6...are you keeping the stock final drive with the syncromesh...if so, enjoy first gear! ... 1rst gear maxes out at 52 MPH at 7000rpm...< thats cool![/img]
> actually My 6th is going to top out around 180
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowandslow (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (98vr6HONDAeater)*

you guys are all sick...sick I tell ya........
good luck trying to put the power down though.......do I see some 40 inch concept slicks in the future? HAHA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## '89gli (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (oneflygti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]also...17psi and 409 whp is EXTREMELY well tuned setup. Is this with stock engine management...just larger injectors/maf housing and chip tuning?
[HR][/HR]​It was 1.2 bar(whatever that is) on Sunoco race gas. I saw it run a few times on the dyno but it was still having the misfire problems. Those #s were enough to make me skip Stage 2 and go right to Stage 3.
Now if Josh would just finish my car.










[Modified by '89gli, 6:01 PM 4-12-2002]


----------



## pyschovr6 (Sep 25, 2001)

*Re: buy the matrix stage 1 vr6 turbo kit!!!!!!!!! (lowandslow)*

quote:[HR][/HR]you guys are all sick...sick I tell ya........
good luck trying to put the power down though.......do I see some 40 inch concept slicks in the future? HAHA 
[HR][/HR]​Well eip seemed to master the art of an 11 second burnout - who needs traction when you can smoke your tires the length of the strip and still crush a Viper.
But yes that stage 3 is looking pretty damn inviting


----------

